# Copying Data Validation Data



## excelbytes (Dec 3, 2022)

I have two workbooks, workbook one and workbook two.  I converted all the data validation drop down lists in workbook one, of which there were many, to pull from tables rather than data ranges, so more can be added or modified easily.  The lists of options for all the data validation lists are exactly the same, just converting from "=$G$9:$G$12" to "=INDIRECT("Status[Status]")" for example.

Now I want to copy the data from workbook two with the ranges into workbook one with the tables.  How do I do that and not have it copy the data validation ranges too?  I tried to remove the data validation from workbook two before I copied and pasted it, but then it removes the data validation from workbook one.

Is there a way to do this?


----------



## MCLIFTO8 (Dec 12, 2022)

Apologies if this is a stupid question I've probably misread your issue but you've tried copy and paste values right? Right click, paste values.


----------



## excelbytes (Dec 14, 2022)

MCLIFTO8 said:


> Apologies if this is a stupid question I've probably misread your issue but you've tried copy and paste values right? Right click, paste values.


Not stupid at all.  I was sure I tried that and it just overwrote the Drop Down Lists, but I must have just pasted, not pasted values only, because it's working now.  Thanks.


----------

